# Microsoft VPN Verbindung



## Chriz (6 April 2007)

hi leute.

ich habe gerade eine windows vpn verbindung zwischen meinem heimnetzwerk und meinem notebook eingerichtet.
da mein router kein vpn tunneling kann habe ich die porteinstellungen manuell vorgenommen und zu meinem server durchgeroutet.
die sache läuft auch 1a und hat jetzt beim test keine probleme gemacht.
allerdings habe ich bei microsoftprodukten immer ein mulmiges gefühl, was sicherheit und zuverlässigkeit angeht.
meine frage ist nun, ob jemand von euch schonmal mit der windows vpn-lösung erfahrung gemacht hat und/oder diese nutzt.
gibt es bekannte sicherheitsrisiken bei der angelegenheit? (speziell beim durchrouten des ports?)

schonmal besten dank.

mfg 
chriz


----------



## seeba (7 April 2007)

Chriz schrieb:


> hi leute.
> 
> ich habe gerade eine windows vpn verbindung zwischen meinem heimnetzwerk und meinem notebook eingerichtet.
> da mein router kein vpn tunneling kann habe ich die porteinstellungen manuell vorgenommen und zu meinem server durchgeroutet.
> ...


Nutzen wir auch für unsere Notebooks, nur eben mit einem Windows 2003 Server. Sicher gibt's irgendwo sicherere Protokolle, aber ich denke die Sicherheit reicht. Verwende halt komplexe Passwörter, dann geht das schon.


----------



## afk (7 April 2007)

Das VPN von Microsoft nutzt bei den Standardeinstellungen das Protocoll PPTP, und das gilt als unsicher, da die Komplexität der Verschlüsselung von der Länge des verwendeten Passworts abhängig ist, und das Passwort AFAIK aus mitgeschriebenen Daten "zurückgerechnet" werden kann. Das bedeutet im Klartext, wenn jemand "an der Leitung horcht", dann kann er die Datenpakete entschlüsseln, wenn das Passwort kurz und/oder einfach genug ist, und er genügend Daten aufgezeichnet hat. 

Nimm also ein komplexes und vor allem langes Passwort (minimum 12 Zeichen), und Du bist (vorerst mal) auf der sicheren Seite.

Alternativ kannst Du auch beim Microsoft-VPN das Protocoll L2TP verwenden, das für die Verschlüsselung mit digitalen Zertifikaten arbeitet. Das ist aber wesentlich komplizierter zu konfigurieren, und erfordert außerdem ein (kostenpflichtiges) Zertifikat von einer dem Betriebssystem bekannten "vertrauenswürdigen Stammzertifizierungsstelle".

Was das Durchrouten der Ports angeht, das dürfte unproblematisch sein, sofern Du nur die für PPTP unbedingt benötigten Ports und Protokolle freigeschaltet hast, und das ist nur ein TCP-Port (1723) und das GRE-Protokoll (47), wenn ich's richtig in Erinnerung hab.


Gruß Axel


----------



## seeba (7 April 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Alternativ kannst Du auch beim Microsoft-VPN das Protocoll L2TP verwenden, das für die Verschlüsselung mit digitalen Zertifikaten arbeitet. Das ist aber wesentlich komplizierter zu konfigurieren, und erfordert außerdem ein (kostenpflichtiges) Zertifikat von einer dem Betriebssystem bekannten "vertrauenswürdigen Stammzertifizierungsstelle".


Wenn ich das Zertifikat auf den Clients vorher installiere, muss es nicht mehr von einer "vertrauenswürdigen Stammzertifizierungsstelle" sein.


----------



## Chriz (7 April 2007)

jo besten dank für die antworten.

werde das dann erstmal so testen. mal gucken wie es dann im "anwendungsfall" läuft.

mfg
chriz


----------

